# Cervelo R5 Disc - R.A.T



## bfigas (Jan 11, 2015)

Hi,

I have new Cervelo R5 disc version. Bike is excelent but R.A.T quick release is quite... inelegant... simple to big, anti-aero.. I don't like it.
Is any possible to replace it with other thrue axle system? Has anyone done this or know what to do?

Thank you 
Bartek


----------



## boogermin (Aug 30, 2012)

bfigas said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have new Cervelo R5 disc version. Bike is excelent but R.A.T quick release is quite... inelegant... simple to big, anti-aero.. I don't like it.
> Is any possible to replace it with other thrue axle system? Has anyone done this or know what to do?
> ...


You can replace the both the front/rear thru axles with the ones on the C-series. Your LBS can order the parts, which will include the thru axles and the bits that they screw into. I don't mind the RAT system, but I replaced them on my R5 because of direct-drive trainer compatibility issues...

Hope this helps.


----------

